# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me USB/Flash Disk.

## cool guy

:i qetë:  Jam i interesuuar per nje perkthyes ne internet ku mund tja japesh tekstin shqip e ta kthej ne anglisht ferngjisht a gjuhetjeter.Gjithashtu jam i intersuar te kem faqen persona ne internet.Mund ta postoni informacionin a pergjigjen ne kete faqe.Mund te me dergoni gjithashtu edhe  shpikjet me te reja ne fushen e informatikes. faleminderit.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Per ate qe po e kerkon nuk eshte e mundeshme dhe nuk egziston ndersa fjalori egziston, dhe mundesh te besh download dhe ne kete forum eshte linku ne nje teme tjeter.

Sa i perket per krijimin e web site, DArtur21 e ka bere nje web site ne gjuhen shqipe per kete ceshtje dhe mund te kilkoni 
http://www.shkolla.tk 

Suksese!

----------


## al_briton

si mund te lidhesh devices (printer ne rastin konkret) me porta paralele me nje komputer qe nuk ka porta paralele por vetem usb?

nje menyre eshte npm scannerit qe eshte mund te lidhet me kablle ubs me pc dhe pastaj ka nje dalje paralele per printerin.
por ka ndonje menyre tjeter ne mungese te scannerit, me qe behet fjale per nje laptop qe mund te perdoret ne ambiente te tjera ku nuk ka scanner

do ta vleresoja shume nje pergjigje qe ia vlen

----------


## fitims

Ka adapter (me shume i ngjan nje kablloje) mu per kete kovertim.

shiqo faqen :

http://www.nextag.com/Belkin_6FT_USB_PAR~83596z3znz300708zz1z300708zzmai  nz2-htm

----------


## fitims

ose ne faqen me poshte :

http://www.pcconnection.com/scripts/...ourceID=k15507

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje Cuna !

Kam nje USB STORAGE DRIVER ( si bicim sticker ) qe shitet zakonisht me notebook accesories.Kam nje vit qe e kam ne shtepi dhe kur desha me e perdor komputeri (win98) sma njojti ( si gjitmone kur te duhen gjerat...) U lodha ne internet po tamam driver per kete m.. stickeri skishte, si duket edhe firma qe e prodhon eshte firme by..... Keshtu qe morra nje driver qe ma mushi mendjen nga MSFT="Netac Technology Co" .
Inst. drv. ndeza komp. stickeri u njoh tashme nga komp. po kishte nje file qe kerkonte passw. se perndryshe sbeje dot as nje hap. U mundova ta bej delette, format etj po sishte gje. 
Ta hudh fare apo ka ndonje mundesi per ta perdor?
Sticeri eshte i markes ICON 16mb.

Flmd.

----------


## benseven11

Per paswordin shiko te letrat qe te kane ardhur bashke me diskun
driverin mund ta gjesh te shkruar
Mbaj mend kam blere para ca muajsh nje modem fax v 92 dhe kishte te shkruar te zarfi qe mbante diskun serialin qe duhet te fusje pasi instaloje driverin
 Sidoqofte Mund te gjejme ndonje pasword ne internet
Dmth stikeri quhet Icon 16mb

----------


## Patrioti

Stickeri ska asgje tjeter te shkruar pervecse: ICON (emri firmes) dhe 16mb kapaciteti.
Probleme shoh dy:
- ICON eshte firme qe prodhon kryesisht canta per notebooks (i fut dhe ca accesore brenda) keshtu qe stickeri kushedi se i kujt kompanie eshte ne te vertete dhe nuk gjen dot support.
- e dyta eshte qe une nuk e di nese password ishte i inst. apo e futa une kur inst driv.+utiliti nga te nje firme tjeter.
Provova mos beja dicka me partition magic po sqe e mundur. Nuk e njihte si fare si HD.

----------


## Force-Intruder

98 mund te te hpi problme me keto tip gjerash..perse nuk provon njehere ta lidhesh me nje comp qe ka XP dhe ta formatosh (hmm) prej aty. Une kam patur njehere te njejtin problem dhe keshtu e zgjidha...ne pergjithesi XP i ka vete driverat per gjera te tilla.

----------


## benseven11

Nuk e di po a mund ta hapesh driverin qe instalove si program
Mbase duke e hapur mund te klikosh tek Help buton ku te menuja
mund te kete dicka per paswordin,mbase mundet qe paswordi te jete aty gati,osemund te gjesh tekst qe ben fjale mbi regjistrimin
si pasword user name.Shiko te menuja aty tek ABout=mund te gjesh websajtin e firmes qe ka bere driverin,kontakt per suport
teknik si dhe ndonje email address.Tek websajti i firmes qe ka bere driverin shiko ku thote FAQ mund te gjesh ndonje pergjigje 
se si merret paswordi.Gjithashtu shiko per Skedarin "Read Me"
Mbase mund te jape dicka per paswordin si dhe ndonje email address per ta kerkuar passwordin
Mbase te duhet ta regjistrosh veten per driverin
kur regjistrohesh ato te dergojne me email passwordin.
Ose mund te jete,qe paswordin e ve vete nje fjale cfare te duash
per qellime sigurie qe stikerin mos ta perdori dot asnje njeri tjeter

----------


## besart

*Moderatori:* Në këtë temë janë përfshirë disa tema që kanë lidhje me disketat USB/Flash. 

Janë trajtuar probleme të ndryshëm:
si të formatosh disketën USBpse nuk njihen nga Windowspse nuk mund të shkruash/lexosh në disketatsi t'i shkëputësh nga kompjuteri, etj.----------------------------------------------------------------

A keni njohuri mbi perdorimin e Flash disqeve,te cilat kane vershuar tregun ane e mbane botes.

Çfare flash disku duhet blere, dhe si duhet kujdesur qe mos ti demtojme ata?

Pyteje per ekspertet,jo per ata qe nuk kane njohuri te mjaftueshme.

----------


## benseven11

perpara se te blesh dhe perdoresh nje flash disk
qe mund ti shohesh edhe me emrat
thumb drive,pen drive,flash memory stick
duhet sigurohesh qe kompjuteri ka USB port
nqs nuk ka te duhet ti blesh nje pershtates per portin
pershtatesi ne njerin fund lidhet me portin serial
dhe ne fundin tjeter ka portin usb per te lidhur
Flash memorje driverin ose diskun
Gjithashtu motherdbordi duhet te kete
chipsa per usb kompjuterat para 3 vjeteve
kane USB chipsa ne bord te stampuara
Nqs motherbordi dhe behet fjale per motherborde
te vjeter para 4 vjetesh e me shume nuk kane
USB chipsa atehere duhet pare ndonje mundesi
per instalim te ndonje firewire IEEE karte
qe ka ne vetvete port per USB si dhe vjen me CD( programin
driverin qe duhet instaluar)Megjithate per motherbordet
e vjetra duhet konsultuar direkt me manifakturen
pasi motherbordet e vjetra kur jane dizenjuar dhe
prodhuar nuk jane parashikuar te suportojne
dhe perballojne IEEE firewire karte
Keshtu qe perdorimi i ketyre kartave do kerkoje
instalime update te biosit si dhe ndonje driver
qe manifaktura ka nxjerre me vone posacerisht
per IEEE firewire
Per motherbordet e rinj ato  kane ne bord
pothuajse te gjitha USB chipsa,disa kompjutera shiten bashke me
IEEE firewire karte
Duhet pare cfare tipi USB driveri ka kompjuteri
Kompjuterat para 3-4 vjetesh kane USB1
kurse te rinjte kane USB2 qe kuptohet jane me
te mire
2 qellimet kryesore te perdorimit te flash diskut ose flash memory
driverit
1-Backup=shkarkimi i fileve me te rendesishme te sistemit
windowsit regjistrit dhe dokumentave ne kompjuter
dhe ruajtja e tyre ne Flash drive
2-Transferimi i te dhenave qe jane ne flash driveri
nga kompjuteri i punes psh ne kompjuterin ne shtepi
kjo te ndihmon per te vazhduar nje pune te pambaruar
ne pune duke e perfunduar ne shtepi
Raste te tjera ;Kur do ti instalosh ndonje shoku
kopje te ndonje programi,kopje filesh ose drivera te
windowsit kur kompjuteri i tij ka difekt
ose ne raste kur do ti japesh dikujt ca kenge,video
etj
Mire eshte qe flash driveri te kete 512mb memorje
per te kopjuar dhe ruajtur programe te medhaja
Pjesa me e madhe e thumb driverave vijne me driverin e tyre ne CD
ose floppy per instalim
Tipe te reja qe kane dale kohet e fundit
USB flash memory drive Biometrik
me nje ekran te vogel qe ka nje chip sensor biometrik
dhe te merr shenjen e gishtit dhe e ruan ne memorje
Kjo ka vlere per rastet kur do qe askush te mos kete
mundesine te perdori flash memori stick driverin qe ke
Edhe nqs dikush e merr ose e vjedh
qe ky flash drive te punoje do kerkoje te vesh gishtin
te ekrani(fingerprint) duke lexuar shenjat e gishtit
usb memorje driveri identifikon nese personi eshte
pronari i zoti i flash memory driverit apo jo dhe nuk punon
vetbllokohet ne qofte se kete flash drive e ka dikush tjeter
Nje tip tjeter flash memory driveri i ri qe ka dale muajin
e shkuar ka te instaluar brenda nje processor
dhe dallimi dhe e reja qe sjell kjo lloj memory flash driveri
eshte qe kur ai instalohet ne nje kompjuter laptop qe merret
me qira ne ndonje dyqan apo ne disa hotele qe japin laptopa me qira
mund te futesh komplet dokumentat e punes materialet e ruajtura
nga flash driveri ne laptop,pasi mbaron pune dhe e heq
flashdriverin nga kompjuteri,ne kompjuter nuk do te lihen gjurmet
e materialeve dhe dokumentave qe ke shkarkuar dhe punuar

----------


## mad

Pershendetje te gjithve!  :buzeqeshje: 

Te futem ne teme:
Kam nje FlashDisk _SCANDISK_ 128MB, te cilin e pedor per transferimin e dokumentave nga kompjuteri ne shtepi - ne ate ne shkolle! dje desha ta perdorja, per te marre nje rifreskim te driver-it te kartes grafike, por nuk me punonte: dmth, e fusja ne USB, por as drita qe ka vete FDsk nuk ndizej, e as Sistemi nuk e njihte Diskun e ri (removable).
Te keto dokumenta, kisha edhe nje detyre ne programim, te cilen e kisha te perfunduar, paketuar, dhe te bere gati per t'ja dorezuar profesoreshes. Nuk eshte problem te behet nga e para, sepse i kam te gjitha kodet, dokumentacionin, etj...vetem se kam lende te tjera per te cilat duhet te pergatitem, dhe nuk doja te humb kohe shtese! pra, a mund ti bej ndonje riparim FlashDisk-ut, apo eshte per tu hedhur? 
fakti eshte nuk eshte shume i perdorur, dhe nuk kam me shume se 3 muaj qe e kam blere, por ato letrat dhe faturat, nuk besoj se do i gjej me tani!

pres pergjigjen tuaj! 
gjithe te mirat!

{^_^}

----------


## Dani_Tux

Provo te kthesh PC System Restore ne qoft se te punuar para dy dite ateher kthe PC me System Restore dhe po te tregoj se si ta besg ket funkcion: Start > menu > Acessories > System Tools > System Restore pastaj  funkcionin *Restore my computer to an ealier time*  pastaj next dhe te del nje kalendar edhe aty sheh sene qe ke instalu  zghedh daten qe don te kthehet pc pastaj ne anen e djatht ke edhe oren dhe naj program qe ke instalu ose nje System Chekpoint (System Chekpoint krijohet vetvetiu per pas here per me mujt me kthy pc ne nje gjendje te ma parshme) besoj se ko me te ndihmu kjo ne qoft se te ka punu ma heret Flash Disku

me trego a po funksionon kjo metod pres pergjigjje tende

----------


## mad

flm Dani......FlashDisku me ka punuar me heret!
Por qendron dicka qe une ate flash disk nuk kam patur nevoje ta instaloj gjekundi, vetem fut-perdor-nxirr. aq me teper qe keto komanda, dmth te ndryshimit te file-ve te sistemit, une ketu ku jam tani, nuk mund ti perdor, sepse jam perdorues i thjeshte dhe jo administrator!
megjithate flm!do ta provoj kete metode ne kompjuterin tim.

nje fakt eshte se nuk e kam perdorur kete FlashDisk , peer rreth 1 jave, dhe e mbaj gjithmone me vete!

{^_^}

----------


## Dani_Tux

po te kuptoj mirpo mendova ndoshta ndonje file tu ka fshir edhe mendova me e kthy pc ne gjendje para nje jave

a ke provu ndonje pc tjeter a po te bon

----------


## besart

> Pershendetje te gjithve! 
> 
> Kam nje FlashDisk _SCANDISK_ 128MB, a mund ti bej ndonje riparim FlashDisk-ut, apo eshte per tu hedhur? 
> fakti eshte nuk eshte shume i perdorur, dhe nuk kam me shume se 3 muaj qe e kam blere, por ato letrat dhe faturat, nuk besoj se do i gjej me tani!
> 
> {^_^}


Mos ke nxjerrur diskun nga PC pa ja bërë "EJECT", nëse ke bërë këtë mund të vije deri të demtimi i flash diskut, nuk e di çfarë dimensione ka ai flash disk por ke kujdes mos e ke demtuar në mënyrë fizike.
Ndoshta ka mundësi por shpresat janë të vogëla për tu riparuar, fute edhe në ndonjë kompjuter tjetër dhe nese nuk funksionon atëherë thuaj lamtumirë.

----------


## Eagle

Provo FlashDiskun ne ndonje kompiuter tjeter nese punon atehere ne kompiuterin e shhkolles administratori ka c'aktivizuar porten USB . Activizimi i saj behet nga BIOS .
Nese ti je user dhe jo administrator nuk e ben dot vete . Kerko ta beje administratori i kompiuterit te shkolles.
 Nese FlashDisk nuk punon ne kompiuter tjeter atehere shiko mos gjesh ato faturat . lol

----------


## Xemlo

E vetmja menyre qe te kuptosh ne eshte faj i pendrive-it apo i kompjuterit ku po e perdor eshte ta testosh ate ne nje tjeter kompjuter.Nese nuk funksionon as atje (dmth drita qe konfirmon ndezjen e pendrive-it nuk ndizet) atehere ka marre fund.Larte te pyeten edhe nese i ke bere eject heret e tjera ne menyre normale (dmth ta kesh fikur nga safely remove hardware dhe pastaj te kesh bere shkeputjen fizikisht te pendrive-it)Shpesh, duke qene se keto lloje memorjesh jane shume te dobeta (dmth prishen kollaj per vete konstruktin qe kane dhe menyra se si jane bere) ndodh qe te prishen, pra eshte dicka qe do marre parasysh.Nese nuk funksionon as ne vendje te tjera atehere ka marre fund gjithshka

----------


## benseven11

Eshte Scandisk flash memorje apo Sandisk?Si eshte emri ekzakt i tipit dhe modelit te memorjes?Nuk eshte dhene i plote.Nqs e provon tani a punon Flashmemorja ne kompjuterin tend?Nqs punon,llambushka e vogel ben flash(ndizet dhe fiket me shpejtesi),dhe mund te lexoje dhe marre material e te mbushet.Atehere mund te kete problem me kompjuterin e shkolles.Ka te ngjare qe administratori te kete bllokuar aksesin e portit USB ,duke e bllokuar ne Policy manaxhim.Kjo behet per arsye sigurie kuptohet,per te bllokuar dhe evituar rrezikun e instalimit te viruseve dhe trojaneve,nepermjet portit USB ose bllokuar shkarkimin e programeve me licence,ne flash memorjet.Kerkoji ndihme administratorit.E vetmja gje qe mund te besh.Te kompjuteri i shkolles mund te jete problemi te biosi,mund te jete caktivizuar funksioni i USB-se.Mund te jete shkak nje driver USB ne device
manaxher qe mund te jete prishur,me shenje te verdhe pikepyetje,qe kerkon riinstalim. Ne qofte se Flash memorja nuk punon as ne kompjuterin tend,atehere gjeja e pare qe te duhet te besh eshte te kontrollosh te device manaxheri,ne pjesen USB devices.Nqs ka shenje te verdhe duhet riinstaluar driveri dhe Flash memorja do punoje ne rregull.Nqs device manaxheri eshte ne rregull dhe Flash memorja nuk punon,sjep as drite,eshte e vdekur,atehere mund te jete shkak demtim fizik i memorjes.Shkaku kryesor i demtimit eshte kur flash memorja hiqet ngakompjuteri pa mbaruar deri ne fund leximin e te dhenave,dmth hiqet disa sekonda perpara se llambushka e kuqe te fiket.Kjo krijon nje lloj  "shock" elektrik ne qark.Mund te jete shkak korruptimi i te dhenave te ruajtura ne flash memorje.
Ne kete rast nuk mund te lexosh dot flash diskun.Te duhet program per te bere fillimisht rikoverim te materialit qe ke ne flash memorje.Shiko per programin Rescue Pro  http://www.lc-tech.com/rescuepro.htm Pasi ke rikoveruar te dhenat,mund te besh riformatizim te Flash memorjes nga windowsi.Ndiqet e njejta rruge njelloj sikur do formatizosh nje flopy disk.Ne formatin e formatizimit zgjidh Fat format.Ne qofte se te jep mesazh gabimi flash memorja eshte "read only"(vetem lexo),atehere mund te perdoresh nje program hex editor si psh Winhex.E hap Flash memorjen me Winhex dhe e mbush flash memorjen me zero.Kjo e kthen flash memorjen ne gjendje te paformatizuar,dhe i jep mundesi windowsit ta formatizoje.Formatizimi imemorjes mund ta zgjidhe problemin.
Sigurohu qe driveri i USB-se ne Device manaxher eshte ne rregull.Per fshirje dhe formatizim ne nivel te ulet mund te perdoresh edhe programin Kill disk. E instalon ne flopy diskete dhe fshin komplet flash memorjen. http://www.killdisk.com/Duke ditur emrin e sakte dhe modelin e  Flash memorjes, mund te gjendet driveri  nga faqja e  kompanise qe e ka prodhuar.Mund te gjenden updates,
ndonje patch si dhe programe te vogla shume specifike per formatizim te modelit te flash memorjes qe ke.

----------

